# Any fruit or fruit juice sweetened recipes?



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

I would love to find some cookie, muffin or other baked good recipes that are only sweetened with fruit or fruit juice AND taste good too. Two that I love so far are Cathe Olson's Raisin Bar recipe (I can post a link to a thread that has it in it if anyone wants it). And Banana-licious Snack Bread from here: http://www.organicvalley.coop/produc...il.html?id=376

Does anyone have any?

TIA


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Here are a couple more of mine that have been very popular at book signings.

Banana-Oatmeal Cookies

These moist cookies contain no sweeteners, butter, eggs, or wheat.

2 cups rolled oats
2/3 cup almonds
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon sea salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 1/2 cups mashed banana (about 3 bananas)
1/4 cup canola or safflower oil
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
3/4 cup raisins

Preheat oven to 350°. Lightly oil baking sheet. Grind oats and almonds to a coarse powder in food processor or blender. Pour them into a large mixing bowl. Stir in baking powder, salt, cinnamon, and nutmeg.
In separate bowl or in food processor, beat together bananas, oil, and vanilla until smooth and creamy. Add banana mixture and raisins to oat mixture. Mix well.
Drop cookie dough by tablespoons onto prepared baking sheet. Bake for 13 to 16 minutes, or until bottoms are golden brown.

Yield: 3 dozen

Variation: For older children, replace the raisins with carob or chocolate chips if desired.

(These just have a little molasses - mostly fruit sweetened.)

Apple-Bran Muffins

These moist, fruity muffins can be made without wheat.

3 tablespoons canola or safflower oil
3 tablespoons molasses
1 egg
1 cup plain yogurt
1/2 cup apple juice
1 cup whole wheat, brown rice, or barley flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 1/2 cups wheat or oat bran
1/4 teaspoon sea salt
1 apple, grated
1/2 cup sunflower seeds or walnuts, minced

Preheat oven to 375º. Oil muffin tins. Beat together oil, molasses, egg, yogurt, and juice until smooth. In separate bowl, sift flour, baking soda, and cinnamon together. Stir in salt and bran. Mix yogurt mixture into flour mixture. Stir in apples and minced seeds or nuts. Pour batter into prepared muffin tins. Bake for 20 minutes, or until knife inserted in center comes out clean. Muffins keep well in refrigerator or freezer.

Yield: 1 dozen

Cream Cheese Bon Bons

These taste like cheese cake.

3/4 cup walnuts
1/2 cup raisins
8 ounces cream cheese
1 teaspoon vanilla

Mince walnuts in food processor with metal blade. Pour walnuts into a shallow dish. Place raisins in food processor and pulse until they are coarsely chopped. Add cream cheese and vanilla. Process until smooth. Form cream cheese mixture into 1-inch balls, and roll in minced walnuts. Keep balls refrigerated.

Yield: About 1 1/2 dozen


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for sharing Cathe...I will try them


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I am definitely going to try the banana oatmeal cookies. With chocolate chips, of course








Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Great - let me know how you like them.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Those cookies are really good!!
I used ground flax seed instead of almonds (its all I had) and added like a tablespoon of sugar, because the bananas weren't too ripe.
I used chocolate chips. I don't like raisins, but I bet they'd be good with dried cranberries- yum!
At least I can feel partially good about eating them, and they totally satisfy a sweet craving!
I'm writing this down, and making them again. Thanks a ton for this!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Glad you liked them. And yes, use any kind of nut or seed you have on hand - and other dried fruit. They're very flexible.


----------



## TheaGraham (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cathe* 
Here are a couple more of mine that have been very popular at book signings.

Banana-Oatmeal Cookies

These moist cookies contain no sweeteners, butter, eggs, or wheat.

2 cups rolled oats
2/3 cup almonds
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon sea salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 1/2 cups mashed banana (about 3 bananas)
1/4 cup canola or safflower oil
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
3/4 cup raisins

Preheat oven to 350°. Lightly oil baking sheet. Grind oats and almonds to a coarse powder in food processor or blender. Pour them into a large mixing bowl. Stir in baking powder, salt, cinnamon, and nutmeg.
In separate bowl or in food processor, beat together bananas, oil, and vanilla until smooth and creamy. Add banana mixture and raisins to oat mixture. Mix well.
Drop cookie dough by tablespoons onto prepared baking sheet. Bake for 13 to 16 minutes, or until bottoms are golden brown.

Yield: 3 dozen

Variation: For older children, replace the raisins with carob or chocolate chips if desired.


Recently I've been experimenting with more vegan cooking and baking, so I decided to give these a try. (This thread was linked in another thread.) The cookies were so tasty! I made them with ground flaxseed instead of the almonds (just happened to be what I had on hand) and vegan choc. chips instead of the raisins.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

I'll have to try them with flax seed. They are yummy with walnuts too.


----------



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cathe* 
Here are a couple more of mine that have been very popular at book signings.

Banana-Oatmeal Cookies

These moist cookies contain no sweeteners, butter, eggs, or wheat.

2 cups rolled oats
2/3 cup almonds
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon sea salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 1/2 cups mashed banana (about 3 bananas)
1/4 cup canola or safflower oil
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
3/4 cup raisins

Preheat oven to 350°. Lightly oil baking sheet. Grind oats and almonds to a coarse powder in food processor or blender. Pour them into a large mixing bowl. Stir in baking powder, salt, cinnamon, and nutmeg.
In separate bowl or in food processor, beat together bananas, oil, and vanilla until smooth and creamy. Add banana mixture and raisins to oat mixture. Mix well.
Drop cookie dough by tablespoons onto prepared baking sheet. Bake for 13 to 16 minutes, or until bottoms are golden brown.

Yield: 3 dozen

Variation: For older children, replace the raisins with carob or chocolate chips if desired.

I'm trying to make these and they aren't turning out right, I don't think. The directions said just to drop, not flatten. So I didn't flatten, but after 13 minutes the bottom is golden and it's still a ball. I used a spatula and flattened them all a bit and am baking for a couple more minutes to see if it helps. Is there something else I should do?


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

They should spread slightly but not a whole bunch since there's no butter. Go ahead and flatten them with a spatula before baking if you want a flatter cookie.


----------

